# 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--fuse panel diagram, power windows not working



## valeriej

I'm looking for a diagram for the fuse panel under the dash/glove box. The panel cover says there's one in the owner's manual, the owner's manual says the diagram is on the panel cover.

My power windows and side-view mirrors are all inoperable. I'd like to see if it's electrical (fuse-related) before I take the door panel off and go to plan "B" per my Haynes manual.

Appreciate your advice . . . 

Valerie


----------



## [email protected]

Just check all the fuses... If one is bad then theres the problem... replace it...

if it goes out again, you have a short somewhere and all the wires will need to be checked...

If there is no bad fuse... its probably a bad switch or connection... I highly doubt the actuator went bad on a relatively new car


----------



## valeriej

Thanks, Greg. I'll check all the fuses--guess that means pulling each one and _carefully_ putting back the good ones! It would be helpful if Jeep did have a diagram but I haven't found one so far--


----------



## [email protected]

valeriej said:


> Thanks, Greg. I'll check all the fuses--guess that means pulling each one and _carefully_ putting back the good ones! It would be helpful if Jeep did have a diagram but I haven't found one so far--


They have a diagram somewhere... but its unnecessary... 

Just get a set of needle nose pliers and wiggle out the fuses... 

Usually if you have a flash light, you can just look at the top of the fuses and be able to tell if a fuse is blown or not w/ out removing it


----------



## grebohd

I am having the same problem. I checked all the fuses, all connections I could get my hands on, and just changed the master switch on the drivers door. Could it be possible/likely the used master switch I got is bad also.?

Thanks for any help/advice


----------



## BUDFAN8

there may be relays under the hood for the windows also. go to your local parts store and pick up a haynes/chilton manual there will be diagrams there to tell you what fuse does what and where the relays are for certain things.


Bud.


----------

